# INTP, ENTP, or ENFP



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

simulatedworld said:


> *Explaining Ti to Fi types*​
> 
> *FeTi prompts us to deal with ethics and morality collectively, according to a more generalized standard that we can all agree to be bound by, while dealing with logic and impersonal ideas in a more individualized and subjective way, seeking only to find what makes sense logically to the individual.*
> 
> *TeFi prompts us to deal with logic and impersonal ideas collectively, according to a more generalized objective standard which we can all agree to use to quantify and measure impersonal ideas by the same method, while dealing with ethics according to an internalized and subjective standard, seeking only to find what feels right to the individual.*


 

Reading this is what made me think that. 

Gosh...now I'm not so sure. I mean, reading it again I can't decide. =/

All I know is that I wish I was more decisive!!


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Things to Consider:

- Jung's concept of E/I is applied to individual functions, also.

- Question to weigh: Which one lets you sacrifice the *ego? *(Meaning which allows you to focus more on _others_ by letting go of the self.) ... Feelings or Logic?

- The Je function will make you feel more outside your head than the Ji function. (Naturally)

- Because I use Ti/Fe, I can tell you right now that (socially) I focus more on ethical agreement than logical agreement. There have been times when I could've cared less if people agree with my logic. (before I knew about its subjectivity via these theories lol)

- Fe: When I'm upset, I feel much better when I express or discharge my feelings. I have to get it off my chest, or else I feel unresolved. Also, if I know what is required of a situation to make me feel better, and more importantly restore harmony, I will feel the need to _talk it out_ or _address the issue_ instead of closing off. (I mean, I could close off but it wouldn't make me feel any better... if not, then progressively worse.)

==============================

Edit: The OP in this following thread is a perfect example of a strong Ti-Ne axis...

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-for...ale-energy-am-i-crazy-does-anyone-relate.html


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

KokuroNya said:


> Reading this is what made me think that.
> 
> Gosh...now I'm not so sure. I mean, reading it again I can't decide. =/
> 
> All I know is that I wish I was more decisive!!


 What made you unsure that you maybe weren't ENFP in the first place? That you overanalyze stuff? That could be attributed to Ne.


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

I normally spit my feelings out too much. I have a hard time keeping them in. A good example is that I often complain a lot. Also, if someone questions me or makes me feel like a bad person, I get angry, yell at them, shut down, think it through, and then apologize. (In that way I guess you could call me impulsive) When critisized I immediately go to feelings and lose sight of logic entirely. I become rather egotistical too, that is, until I've finally calmed down. 

I always thought that was more of a girl thing though. 

With ethics, I think that other people should agree with me on the really important stuff (like obviously murdering is wrong) but I almost kind of like it when I disagree with my friends on things like should America go to war/end a war. It gives me the chance to say why I feel the way I feel. Then again, it's quite energizing if my friends agree with me too. Idk I think I like it either way just as much. 

I think a lot about WHY I believe certain things. And I really like to talk about that kind of stuff. Other people seem to get emotionally involved in those conversations. I don't though. I don't feel judged and I don't judge others for having opposing veiws, and overall, I don't let my friends' beliefs change my relationship with them. I like to seperate the debate from my image of them.


@_Inguz_ 
I've always been weary of thinking I'm ENFP. To onlookers, it seems like I'm much more F than T (I think that may be because I express my feelings a lot?). To me, well, it seems like I'm equally both. The girl (she knows me in person) who told me about MBTI told me before I tested or anything that she thought I'm an ENTP, and I don't think she's ever been wrong about a personality.

Does Fe mean that you express your feelings, don't hold them in, that kind of stuff?


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

KokuroNya said:


> I normally spit my feelings out too much. I have a hard time keeping them in. A good example is that I often complain a lot. Also, if someone questions me or makes me feel like a bad person, I get angry, yell at them, shut down, think it through, and then apologize. (In that way I guess you could call me impulsive) When critisized I immediately go to feelings and lose sight of logic entirely. I become rather egotistical too, that is, until I've finally calmed down.
> 
> I always thought that was more of a girl thing though.


:tongue:

The only "girl thing" about it is that it may be more socially accepted for girls and women to behave that way.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

More resources:

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/3074-ti-v-fi-closer-look.html

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/90070-youre-know-youre-using-ti-when.html
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/90068-you-know-youre-using-fi.html
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/89958-you-know-youre-using-te-when.html
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/89991-you-know-youre-using-fe-when.html

Good luck!


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

Agent Blackout said:


> More resources:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/3074-ti-v-fi-closer-look.html
> 
> ...


That was ridiculously helpful! Thank you so much!!! I've never understood this so well before. 

Ti sounds like me and Fe really, really sounds like me

Thanks again!!

Oh I guess this means I'm ENTP then. But I'm still weary of changing my type as it appears quite yet. How silly of me...I should just change it really.


>>>>>EDIT<<<<<<

Whoops I forgot to tag you. @Agent Blackout


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Great to hear!

Just to double-check, make sure to re-read the Things to Consider post I made above.
I figure the reassessment would be better with your new understanding.


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

Agent Blackout said:


> - Question to weigh: Which one lets you sacrifice the *ego? *(Meaning which allows you to focus more on _others_ by letting go of the self.) ... Feelings or Logic?


I don't know what Ji means but I feel more Ji than Je...I think...I mean, I never really pay attention to my surroundings. My imagination and thoughts seem to dominate me. I think about things and imagine new things all the time. It confuses me that some people feel more comfortable hiding their feelings. Keeping my feelings inside makes me squirm, and I have no fear of people judging my feelings because it's not their place to do so (althought some still do but that's okay with me). 

Sometimes I forget my own feelings (especially if someone says something to make me feel bad for them), and often I don't even feel my own emotions. And I think it's for this reason that it's so easy for me to forgive people for things. That's just in general though. 

Okay so anyway, I was going to type a reply to the question above. haha 
I get egotistical when I'm critisized. My inner self explodes with logic for why that critisism is wrong and my outer self gets very defensive. Logic/examples/analogies are flying around in my head like a swarm of angry bees but I can't get any of it out slow enough or well enough to be understood. Sometimes I end up opening and closing my mouth several times, not knowing what to say, with look of frustration on my face. Other times I'm talking so fast to get it all out that my words don't make much sense anymore. 

^^ haha wow I just read that last paragraph and it's a bit intense. I made it sound that dramatic to better express it, if that makes sense.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

KokuroNya said:


> I don't know what Ji means but I feel more Ji than Je...I think...I mean, I never really pay attention to my surroundings. My imagination and thoughts seem to dominate me. I think about things and imagine new things all the time. *It confuses me that some people feel more comfortable hiding their feelings. Keeping my feelings inside makes me squirm, and I have no fear of people judging my feelings because it's not their place to do so (althought some still do but that's okay with me). *
> 
> *Sometimes I forget my own feelings (especially if someone says something to make me feel bad for them), and often I don't even feel my own emotions. And I think it's for this reason that it's so easy for me to forgive people for things. That's just in general though. *
> 
> ...


Je = External Judging function. Either Te or Fe.
Ji = Internal Judging function. Either Ti or Fi.

*Bolded* sounds like Fe. Very Fe.

The paragraph answering the question sounds like Ti. And all that happens to me, too. I know exactly what you're talking about, lol.

Read Jung's work to make sure, though. Only you'd be able to tell for certain.


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

Based on your post, my best guess would be ENFP, but very close to ENTP. I'm an ENTP and I find I can relate to a lot of what you said, but I think your F is considerably higher than mine (in other words you're probably a much nicer person). You could be an ENTP with well developed Fe, but my instinct would be ENFP. ENFP's are great...I love you guys.


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

Agent Blackout said:


> Je = External Judging function. Either Te or Fe.
> Ji = Internal Judging function. Either Ti or Fi.
> 
> *Bolded* sounds like Fe. Very Fe.
> ...


Do you think it's too out there for me to consider INFJ?

I'm trying to find a thread about Ne vs Ni


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

KokuroNya said:


> Do you think it's too out there for me to consider INFJ?
> 
> I'm trying to find a thread about Ne vs Ni


A post I made recently explaining the difference between Ne/Ni...

==============================

Ne is tied to sense perceptions. Requires external input/expression.
In essence, our imagination is strongly linked to external reality, which is why it'll see _multiple possibilities now_.

Introverted Intuition can find possibilities, too. But it tends not to search external reality as much. It'll find one and then not compare to others. On the contrary, after finding one it'll just take the next step, and the next.
So Ni sees _all the way down one path/sequence._

...

Ne: "No point in going too far down each path because as you go along, more opportunities will arise ad we will need to adjust accordingly at each step (taking into account things that aren't in our control). So let's look at a few steps down multiple paths right now, since things get too complicated and decisions more uncertain/improbable down the line."

Ni: Best opportunity now. So it doesn't get compared to others (which would be presented from external reality... which this isn't tied to). This one opportunity gets continued down a string of best successive opportunities coming from the imagination.

=======================

Extra resource from main Article section:
http://personalitycafe.com/articles/84275-cognitive-function-ne-vs-ni.html

But in the end, Jung's work is the best explanation.


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

Agent Blackout said:


> A post I made recently explaining the difference between Ne/Ni...
> 
> ==============================
> 
> ...


Thank-you for all your help! Where can I find Jung's work? I googled him, and there's quite a lot of things he researched. Are you talking about archetypes? 

I created a drawing to describe my personality as I see it. It's below.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Pretty much everything you'll need, right here:

http://psychclassics.yorku.ca/Jung/types.htm


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Inguz said:


> After sifting through I see no reason for you to doubt that your replies got Ne+Fi all over, with a bit of Te. It's true that I only you can type yourself, but this is my opinion. roud:
> 
> 
> Thirst for knowledge isn't bound to logic (Te or Ti).


Yeah, I'm an F....cuz the pretty little test said so, weeeeeeee!
:tongue:


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

KokuroNya said:


> Thank-you for all your help! Where can I find Jung's work? I googled him, and there's quite a lot of things he researched. Are you talking about archetypes?
> 
> I created a drawing to describe my personality as I see it. It's below.


Haha, well he is the guy who pretty much came up with personality theory. XD Also, I _think_ you use Ti. I'm not 100% sure. My best advice to you would be to read up on cognitive functions. ^_^


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Agent Blackout said:


> Looking into behavior under stress can help a lot also.
> If something doesn't sound like your inferior function, you can more or less eliminate it...
> 
> ENTP/ENFP (inferior Si):
> ...



This should be stickied IMO...one stop shopping for inferior function and it's affects on each type is fantabulous! Thanks @Agent Blackout for putting them all together


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

Fe/Ti contradiction? 

Fe = value "social graces" 
Ti = to the point

So how is it that they go together?


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

KokuroNya said:


> Fe/Ti contradiction?
> 
> Fe = value "social graces"
> Ti = to the point
> ...


They balance each other, as in every other pairing. Lol


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

Diagnosing cognitive functions or MB dichotomies can be touchy. From reading your OP I'm pretty sure your an ENTP, would bet a good deal of money on it. It's extremely common for ENTPs to have trouble typing themselves. It's the Ne that allows us to see the potential of other functions to influence our behavior.

I'd recomend you take a Keirsey based test. It works off of observable behaviors not abstract thinking concepts. The basic, free test will tell you if you're an NF, NT, SJ or SP. It's not that expensive to take the full test so if you can do that.

*Personality Test - Keirsey.com *** Keirsey Temperament Sorter II

*P.S. I've been regrettably married to an INFJ for 11 years an very little of anything you've said seems INFJish.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

DMack said:


> Diagnosing cognitive functions or MB dichotomies can be touchy. From reading your OP I'm pretty sure your an ENTP, would bet a good deal of money on it. It's extremely common for ENTPs to have trouble typing themselves. It's the Ne that allows us to see the potential of other functions to influence our behavior.
> 
> I'd recomend you take a Keirsey based test. *It works off of observable behaviors not abstract thinking concepts. *The basic, free test will tell you if you're an NF, NT, SJ or SP. It's not that expensive to take the full test so if you can do that.
> 
> ...



In addition, here's a quick way to determine which of the four main groups you fit into:


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

I just had an aha! moment!! 

I solved the T/F problem!!! :laughing:

Thanks for all your help guys. 

As ridiculous this sounds, it actually makes perfect sense (to me personally).

My cognitive functions = Ne -> Ti -> Fe -> Ni -> Te -> Se -> Fi -> Si

Blahhhhhh why did I tell people I'm INFJ? :frustrating: 


I think I fit in better with the thinking type though. Extroverted feeling can make a thinking type seem much less cold-hearted, right? I think what's happened is that my Fe cancels out much of my Ti, but there's still more Ti left over. I didn't realize that before.

And now come to think of it....I tend to be nice to people when they sqrew up on the outside, but inwardly I can't help but think "Idiot!" I suggest ways for them to fix it, but that's as far as I go. 

Plus if people don't show up for something (even if they have a good reason), I tend to think it's their responsibility to make up for it.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Funny enough I posted this the other day...

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...xtraverted-introverted-types.html#post2468072
Extra Info -- post#2468072

Typing: You were doin it wrong! (Kinda)


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

ENFP

10letters


----------

